# UK nurse moving to Australia



## alannah (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi there.

I am a 22 year old nurse half way through my degree in nursing. I am orgionaly from Ireland but studying in London. I spent 1 year in Australia 3 years ago and fell in love with the place. I know thats where I want to be. Once I get my nursing pin I want to move there straight away. I'm not sure how to go about this, the process, is it good to start the process now? I know it can be a lengthy process. 
Once I get to Australia do I need to do an add on course to match my learning with Aus? Or can I start working straight away?
Also, my long term objective is to become a midwife. Would it be wise to complete this in the UK before I move to Aus.

Thanks for your help, a lot of questions, I know! 
A


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

Welcome to the forum.

Queensland Health's website is very good explaining the why's and wherefore's on getting a job in nursing/midwifery. If you look through the website you should find the answers you're after.

Qld Health | Work for Us | Nursing and midwifery | Requirements to practise

Dolly


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2012)

If you want to study to be a midwife I'd sugest doing it in the UK before migrating. As a nurse you would get a visa fairly easily but it may be temp visa initially if employer sponsored. 
But studying in Australia is expensive if on a temp visa having to pay international fees. And even on permenant visa as although you pay local fees you don't get grants, bursaries and student loans. Loans are only available to citizens and bursaries & grants not available at all!


----------



## elained10 (Dec 17, 2012)

alannah said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I am a 22 year old nurse half way through my degree in nursing. I am orgionaly from Ireland but studying in London. I spent 1 year in Australia 3 years ago and fell in love with the place. I know thats where I want to be. Once I get my nursing pin I want to move there straight away. I'm not sure how to go about this, the process, is it good to start the process now? I know it can be a lengthy process.
> Once I get to Australia do I need to do an add on course to match my learning with Aus? Or can I start working straight away?
> ...


Hey I'm 25 about to start my degree for nursing or midwifery I've been looking at going to Australia after I'm complete, I've never been before but my parents have. I see you've been? I'm a bit nervous as I'd be going on my own would you recommend it?


----------



## Nurse (Dec 15, 2012)

alannah said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I am a 22 year old nurse half way through my degree in nursing. I am orgionaly from Ireland but studying in London. I spent 1 year in Australia 3 years ago and fell in love with the place. I know thats where I want to be. Once I get my nursing pin I want to move there straight away. I'm not sure how to go about this, the process, is it good to start the process now? I know it can be a lengthy process.
> Once I get to Australia do I need to do an add on course to match my learning with Aus? Or can I start working straight away?
> ...


Hi,
If you complete your nursing degree from the UK and get the registration, you will be eligible to get Australian nursing registration with AHPRA. This means you can get your skills assessment very fast and you will most probably be eligible for PR either independently or employer sponsored or state sponsored.

From my own experience teaching nursing students here at a university, all the PR holders and citizens are commonwealth supported and they also have the option to study part time. So you may want to do the midwifery here in Australia. Midwifery is on high demand here.

My suggestion is to follow your dream and good luck.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2012)

Good points, but like I pointed out in the UK you get fees paid for you. Nothing like a commonwealth supported place which just reduces them slightly but still have to be paid upfront if not a citizen. The UK also gives student loans and non repayable grants and bursaries for living costs which you don't get in Australia. 
If one can afford to study in Australia as a non citizen without access to loans for fees and centerlink great but sadly most can't even working part time.


----------



## FSWan (Mar 29, 2013)

*Mrs*

Hi, 

I am new to this forum. I am a 56 yr old registered nurse with nearly 3 years experience working in theatre. I have previously lived in Sydney for 4 years when my husband was posted there with his job. I loved every moment of my time when I lived in Australia and now that I am a qualified theatre nurse, I would very much like to return to work there. However, it appears that nurses aged 50 and above with the skills in demand in Australia are being discriminated from applying due to the cut off age. This is indicated in the various visas for skilled workers. Can anyone confirm if this is true? Does this mean there is no chance of me fulfilling my heart desire of working in Australia? If there is anyone facing a similar situation, or anyone who can offer any hellp or advice with the application process, I would be so grateful to hear from you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2013)

Its not discrimination its migration law. Australia wants workers who have lots of working years left in them not people who will retire and cost the government money. And australia has no responsibility to not discriminate against non citizens and residents just the same as the UK. 

There are a handful of exceptions to the age requirement but you probably wouldn't meet them as a nurse as your wage wouldn't be high enough.


----------



## UKNurse2Aus (12 mo ago)

UK Nurse emigrating to Australia (work experience as an HCA)...

Hi all,
I wondered if anyone can help me work out whether I would be eligible for a 190 visa in Australia...
I am a British newly registered nurse in the UK & currently have no experience in this field, however I have been an HCA (health care assistant) for the past 10 years, so wondered if this would be accepted in the skills assessment due to it being 'relevant work'. I have seen that an HCA (or Nurse Support Worker) doesn't fall under the same ANZSCO code as a registered nurse, but surely my experience as an HCA would be considered? Can anyone shed some light on this, please??
Many thanks


----------

